# {SOLVED} loading dos6.22 drive not ready error



## bkbaj (Feb 1, 2000)

its a 386 i formated the harddrive. i loaded on dos 6.22 now when i turn it on it says drive not ready error insert setup disk 1 into drive a and press enter.

[This message has been edited by bkbaj (edited 02-01-2000).]


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

How did you install DOS, exactly? Want to make sure you did it right...


----------



## bkbaj (Feb 1, 2000)

i formated the hrddrive from cmos screen put in disk 1 of 3 typed in setup and when it was done it asked to take out disk and press enter. the system reboots and there is the message.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Well CMOS can't format a hard drive... it can wipe one with its diagnostic thing, but not format it.

But, just to check - boot with disk 1 in the drive and exit setup - the type C: and then DIR and see if the files are there.

If so type A: then type SYS C: and reboot and see if that does the trick.

Let us know.


----------



## bkbaj (Feb 1, 2000)

no partition on harddrive for dos. also abad command com file.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Does that mean you got it fixed?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2000)

Actually, LarryCore, i had a 486\33 DX i had gotten from a library a year ago, and it's BIOS had a Hard Drive Catagory with 3 commands. Format WAS one of them, and i did use it when i reinstalled DOS 6.22, but dos wanted me to format it again in setup (low level?). *bkbaj* = if you still can't get it to work, use a bootdisk (almost anyone will do, i even used windows 95 boot disks to install dos 6.22 sometimes) and type format C:\ at the prompt, than put the dos disk 1 in and reboot. setup should start.


----------



## bkbaj (Feb 1, 2000)

yes it is up and running great... thanks for all the help guys&gals..


----------

